# Sony Vegas Kein Sound?



## IceCòóL (4. Januar 2009)

Schon mein 3.Prob mit Sony Vegas

Wenn ich eine MPEG 2 Datei einfüge hat diese keinen Ton?
Woran kann dies liegen? Was mache ich falsch?


Beim Windows Media Player gehts auch net 

"Die Datei 'C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Soul\Eigene Dateien\Eigene Bilder\04.01.2009\20081204054432.mpg' kann nicht importiert werden, da der zur Wiedergabe der Datei erforderliche Codec nicht auf Ihrem Computer installiert ist. Wenn Sie bereits versucht haben, den Codec zu downloaden und zu installieren, schließen Sie Windows Movie Maker und starten Sie das Programm neu, um anschließend erneut zu versuchen, die Datei zu importieren."  Habe AVS und WinDVD...trotzdem gehts net


----------



## IceCòóL (5. Januar 2009)

*Sony Vegas MPG kein Sound*

Hi Leute...

Immer wenn ich bei Sony Vegas MPG dateien von meinem Sony DVD camcorder raufpack, dann fehlt die Tonspur... 

Bitte um dringenden Rat 

Wieso hilft mir keiner zu meinem Problem?

Das Video wird auf allen Mediaplayern mit Ton Wiedergegeben. Sogar auf WMP


----------



## chmee (5. Januar 2009)

Weil scheinbar auf Anhieb Niemand eine Lösung parat hat. Welchen Codec benutzt denn die Tonspur ? AC3 ? Wav ? mp3 ? rechte Taste Eigenschaften / erweitert 

Ich sage sowas nicht das erste Mal : Wenn jemand Hilfe benötigt, sollten auch einige Infos zum Problem genannt werden. Mit "Mein-Auto-Springt-nicht-an" gewinnt man auch hier keinen Blumentopf.

mfg chmee


----------



## IceCòóL (5. Januar 2009)

Finde das unter Eigenschaften
Audiocodec: InterVideo Audio Decoder
Videocodec: InterVideo Video Decoder


Unter "erweitert" auf der Datei wird mir nur Videoclip angezeigt. Wundert mich. Relativ Sperlige Information über den Videoclip


----------



## chmee (5. Januar 2009)

Schau bitte in die VideoFaq, um Dein Video zu demuxen,
um Ton und Video zu trennen, das kann helfen, um sie zu importieren..

Weiterhin scheint es AC3-Audio zu sein. 
Hast Du eine neue Version von Vegas ?
Schon mal nach Updates geschaut ?

Was für eine Kamera war das ? Sony ?
Kannst Du nicht mit dieser beigelegten Mediasoftware in ein anderes Format konvertieren ?

Gib auch mal *vegas ac3* in  ein, da finden sich viele gleiche Themen.

mfg chmee


----------



## IceCòóL (6. Januar 2009)

Wird eigentlich nur Importiert.


----------



## APoCx (14. Januar 2009)

vllt hast musst du ein plug-in installieren.... bei den älteren versionen ist das manchmal notwendig. welche version nutzt du? ich persönlich habe 6.0 und 8.0..... bei sv 6.0 musste ich unter anderem einige plug-ins installieren, welche ausserdem MP3 Files freischalteten... jedoch musste ich dies nur einmal..    soweit ich weiss gibt es eines für dein format "MPEG"    ich weiss nicht genau, ob es kostenpflichtig ist.. aber du kannst ja mal auf der sony vegas webseite nachlesen.

also auch hier:

ich würde mal nach dem plug-in MPEG-2 guggen.. das ist leider (soweit ich das weiß) kostenpflichtig...   aber es lohnt sich... das format ist nicht standart unterstützt... da ich nicht weiß welche version du nutzt kann es sein, dass es durch das plug-in behoben wird...

achja: du solltest vllt nicht deine "rechnerordner" preisgeben..... mach anstelle von "soul" nächstes mal einfach " ... "     

(is sicher, spreche aus eigener erfahrung)


----------



## gaest (7. Oktober 2009)

Hey, ich hatte das Problem auch, dass ich meine mov-Filme in jedem Player abspielen konnte aber nicht im Sony Vegas den Ton hatte! der einzige Hinweis der mir geholfen hat:
mov datei in mp4 umbennen. mehr dazu habe ich hier gefunden: http://www.slashcam.de/info/Kein-Ton-in-Vegas-Pro-8----300457.html


----------

